# Wanted: OG Paint 36 Colson Deep Fenders



## srfndoc (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking for OG Paint 36 Colson Deep Fenders:




Interested in any color, matching chainguard a bonus.  PM pictures of what you have and how much you want for them.

Thanks!


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 27, 2020)

Still looking.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 10, 2020)

Cash ready $$$.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## srfndoc (Oct 25, 2020)

Not the ones I'm looking for Glenn but thanks for the link.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

I have a set might work I'll get a pic up within the hour


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

New to this old stuff so forgive me if this is not what your looking for. If it is not any help for future sale appreciated. They are black


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

another shot


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 7, 2020)

Not Colson but thanks for the pics.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 18, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Looking for a set of OG paint 36 Colson deep fenders or Wald deep fenders.
> 
> Colson:
> View attachment 1297182
> ...



That red 36 Colson looks great, I wish I still had it, it was one comfortable rider.  The fender guards are one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 18, 2020)

That Red 36 Colson is a beauty.  My 36 Colson also rides very nice, very happy with it overall.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 8, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 27, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## srfndoc (Oct 29, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 1, 2022)

Still looking!


----------



## JRE (May 8, 2022)

Are the McCulley fenders like the Shelbys have


----------



## srfndoc (May 21, 2022)

JRE said:


> Are the McCulley fenders like the Shelbys have



They are similar.

Still looking.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 6, 2022)

Still Looking, cash ready.


----------



## mattjeff28 (Jul 25, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> Looking for OG Paint 36 Colson Deep Fenders:
> 
> View attachment 1297182View attachment 1528365
> 
> ...



do you still need the  OG Paint 36 Colson Deep Fenders


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 26, 2022)

Still looking.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 11, 2022)

Still looking.


----------

